# XFCE4 startet nicht [gelöst]

## Kev111

Hallo,

Ich wollte heute mal etwas anderes ausprobiert und hab mir XFCE4 emerged.

Nach längerem suchen hab ich dann, wie in der Dokumentation beschrieben, den KDM-Session Ordner gefunden und die XFCE4.desktop angelegt, damit erstmal der entsprechende EIntrag im KDM ist...

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Xfce-4

Comment=startet Xfce-4

Exec=startxfce4

TryExec=startxfce4

Type=XSession

```

nachdem ich den eintrag aber nun ausgewählt hab und es starten will, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und nach 2 sec kommt der Anmeldemanager wieder.

in den Xorg logfiles war kein (EE) zu finden.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Gruß,

KevinLast edited by Kev111 on Tue Jan 25, 2005 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaSch

Hallo

du musst die Datei

```

/etc/security/pam-env.conf

```

bearbeiten und den Eintrag DISPLAY auskommentieren

HTH

DaSch

----------

## Kev111

Hat leider nichts genützt. Sonst noch eine Idee?

----------

## DaSch

maybe this helps...

DaSch

----------

## Kev111

Da geht es um den GDM, ich hab aber den KDM oder was genau meinst du?

ich hab auchmal die vordefinierte XFCE 4 für KDM (gefunden in /usr/kde/3.3/share/apps/kdm/sessions/xfce4.desktop) in den KDM konfigurationsordner kopiert, hat aber leider auch  nichts genützt.

----------

## ugus

probier mal xfce4.desktop in 

```
/usr/share/xsessions
```

 anzulegen

----------

## Kev111

dort hatte ich es als erstes, nachdem ich ein how-to hier gelesen habe, aber dabei übersehen habe , dass es um GDM geht, nachdem Anlegen in /usr/share/xsessions, war gar kein Eintrag zu XFCE4 im KDM, also nehme ich an der Ordner ist wirklich nur für den GDM.

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!

Sonst noch eine Idee?

----------

## ugus

hast du xfce4- oder xfce.dektop in

```
/usr/kde/3.X/share/config/kdm/sessions/
```

 ?

x ist deine kde version.z.B bei mir /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm/sessions

wenn ja kontroliert mal ob exec und tryexec wie unten ist 

```

Exec=/usr/bin/startxfce4

TryExec=/usr/bin/startxfce4

```

----------

## Kev111

Ich habe xfce4.desktop.

exec und tryexec stimmen auch.

Ich hab nochmal genau hingesehen und das ganze sieht so aus, als wenn direkt nach dem login, bevor der desktop kommt, der X-Server neustartet. Liegt da der Hund vielleicht begraben?

----------

## Mindphaser

Mhh so wie ich das verstehe, möchtest du xfce4 starten... wozu da ein Eintrag auf deinem KDE Desktop/Menü ?

Ich schaue mir xfce4 auch gerade das erste mal an, das einzigste was ich nach dem emerge xfce4 machen musste, war:

```
mv /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/XFce4 /etc/X11/Sessions/
```

und schon konnte ich das Teil im KDM auswählen und starten.

Ich hoffe das ist das, was du brauchst  :Smile: 

----------

## Kev111

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> Mhh so wie ich das verstehe, möchtest du xfce4 starten... wozu da ein Eintrag auf deinem KDE Desktop/Menü ?
> 
> 

 

Da hast du mich etwas missverstanden, ich will keinen Eintrag im KDE Desktop/Menü.

Ich hab ja meinen EIntrag im KDM, womit ich ihn starte (vermutlich wie du)

```
mv /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/XFce4 /etc/X11/Sessions/
```

hab ich eben auch probiert, jetzt habe ich dort einen 2. Eintrag, der zum selben Ergbenis führt

- der XFCE4 oder der X Server (?) stürzt ab und ich lande wieder beim KDM um mich einzuloggen...

----------

## ugus

ich wuerde dann erst als failsafe einlogen und mit

```
starfxce4
```

 xfce4 starten. 

Wenn xfce4 erfolgsreich startet, dann vermutlich der Eintrag in kdm benutzt irgend eine andere xfce-oder xfce4.desktop als was du denkst.

Da wuerde ich nachdem 

```
 updatedb
```

 mit 

```
locate xfce-und xfce4.desktop
```

 alle xfce4,xfce.desktop dateien suchen( es gibt ja nicht viel) und gucken ob exec und tryexec richtig sind.

----------

## Kev111

auch hier startet der XFCE4 nicht, ich lande dannach wieder am Ausgangspunkt.

gibt es da keine Logfiles mit Fehlermeldungen die da beim Starten erstellt werden?

----------

## DaSch

was bekommst du für meldungen wenn du startxfce4 aus der console heraus startest (und nicht über kdm)?

----------

## Kev111

kannst du mir sagen, wo das geloggt wird oder muss ich alles abschreiben und dann nochmal abtippen?

----------

## Mindphaser

```
startxfce4 > bla
```

Wenn startxfce4 etwas ausgibt, steht es dann in der Datei bla, und du brauchst nichts abtippen  :Smile: 

----------

## Kev111

danke,

```
/usr/bin/startxfce4: Starting X server
```

ist aber leider alles, was in der Datei steht...

----------

## moe

Mach mal

```
startxfce4 2> datei
```

Das leitet die Fehlerausgabe (STDERR) in die Datei um, ein einfaches > tuts nur mit der Standardausgabe (STDOUT).

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Kev111

stimmt, danke, hier die Fehlermeldung...

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/Laptop:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Laptop 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Jan 18 19:59:47 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 22 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 25 21:51:11 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

/etc/xfce4/xinitrc: line 27: xscreensaver: command not found

/usr/bin/xfce4-session: error while loading shared libraries: libxfce4mcs-client.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

waiting for X server to shut down ..

```

----------

## moe

Er vermisst libxfce4mcs-client.so.2, die gehÃ¶rt zum Paket xfce-base/libxfce4mcs, wie hast du xfce4 denn installiert?

Bzw. ist die wirklich nicht unter /usr/lib zu finden?

HTH Maurice

----------

## ugus

probier mal 

```
emerge xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

emerge x11-misc/xscreensaver

```

wenn immer noch geht nicht, dann deinstallierst du xfce4 komplett und neu installieren   :Wink: 

```
emerge --unmerge [/usr/portage/xfce-base/*]

emerge --unmerge [/usr/portage/xfce-extra/*]

emerge xfce4

```

----------

## Kev111

Ich habe es mittels emerge xfce4 installiert, wie sonst?

```
emerge xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.2.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xfce-mcs-manager-4.2.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

..........................................

checking for libxfcegui4-1.0 >= 4.2.0... Requested 'libxfcegui4-1.0 >= 4.2.0' but version of libxfcegui4 is 4.0.6

configure: error: Library requirements (libxfcegui4-1.0 >= 4.2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.

```

gibt leider auch Fehler, anscheinend liegt hier die Wurzel allen Übels.

die vermisste Datei ist übrigens nicht unter /usr/lib zu finden.

----------

## moe

Hmm, scheint so als ob du davor einige xfce4 Pakete installiert hattest, und er die nicht geupdated hat. Was sagt denn ein 

```
qpkg -I -v -nc xfce*
```

?

----------

## Kev111

zuersteinmal sagt es "coomand not found", nach emerge gentoolkit sagt es

```

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.5

xfce-base/xfprint-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfwm4-4.0.6

xfce-base/xffm-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.0.6

xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.0.6

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.2.0

xfce-base/xfce4-4.2.0

xfce-base/xfce4-base-4.0.6

xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.0.6

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.0.6

xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-systray-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.2.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-toys-4.2.0

```

----------

## ugus

Du hast noch die pakete von xfce4-4.0.6,

bitte deinstallierst du alle pakete von xfce4 und  danach xfce4 neu installieren.

um welche pakete du installierst hast zu sehen 

```
qpkg -I | grep xfce*
```

 kanst du benutzen.

dann loest alle pakete, welche du  gesehen hast, und danach

```
emerge xfce4 
```

----------

## moe

hmm, wenn ich die AnhÃ¤ngigkeiten im ebuild richtig deute, setzt xfce4-4.2.0 mehrere Pakete voraus, die bei dir aber in der alten 4.0.6 noch vorhanden sind. Hast du das mit --nodeps bzw. -O installiert?

Mir fÃ¤llt momentan nichts besseres ein, ausser

```
qpkg -I -v -nc xfce* | xargs emerge -C
```

und danach emerge -av xfce4. Falls dann dort irgendwas aus dem xfce-Bereich nicht mit Versionsnummer 4.2.0 auftaucht, poste mal die Ausgabe.

----------

## Kev111

Vielen Dank an Alle!

das base-Packet zu unmergen und dannach emerge XFCE 4 neu zu mergen war goldrichtig!

läuft jetzt einwandfrei! und um einiges schneller als der KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## Mindphaser

Schön, dass es bei dir nun läuft  :Smile: 

Ja schneller ist es... nur wenn man auch KDE Programme benuzt (ich kann z.B. nicht auf Konsole und den Konqueror als Filemanager verzichten) macht es leider kaum ein unterschied... entweder beim ersten starten eines KDE Programms musst du einige Sekunden warten (da das KDE Prog. erst das halbe KDE startet) oder, wenn du in den Settings angekreuzt hast hast er beim starten von xfce4 die KDE Laufzeitumgebung mitstartet, braucht xfce4 leider fast genau so lange zum starten wie KDE :-/ 

Aber im grossen und ganzen is xfce4 echt top !

----------

## chrib

 *Mindphaser wrote:*   

> Ja schneller ist es... nur wenn man auch KDE Programme benuzt (ich kann z.B. nicht auf Konsole [...] verzichten) macht es leider kaum ein unterschied... 
> 
> 

 

Wirf mal einen Blick auf Terminal (dürfte unter xfce-extras liegen). Terminal ist zwar noch nicht so ausgereift wie Konsole, geht aber m.E. in die richtige Richtung.

----------

## Mindphaser

Danke für den Tipp, schaut schonmal ganz annehmbar aus das Terminal.

----------

